# Help new gsd with white spot !!!



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi, im buying a new gsd puppy from a reliable breeder, the female dog is almost 50 days now but she has two things I noticed that are making me worry abt, first she has a white spot on her chest right between the front legs and the second is she only has 4 fingers ( idk what their called in dogs) in rear back legs
Besides that she looks so beautiful and bone structure is perfect. Should I buy it? Its so expensive compared to other puppies I saw so far ( her grandfather is va1 or smthn like that cant remember exactly what the breeder said)


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

White spots can be fixed with spray paint.

As for whether you should buy the dog ask yourself:

What do I want to do with the dog?

Is the breeder health testing and titling the breeding stock?

What is the breeders PROVEN reputation?

Is there a health and temperment guarentee?

The answers to those questions will be the answer to your thread.

Fyi: The grandfather being a VA Dog means nothing, what is going on in all the generations from the sire/dam onwards. Many breeders love to rest on the laurels of dogs they had nothing to do with several generations back be it show or working titles.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Our puppy has a white spot on her chest, seems rather normal. She is more from the 'show/ American' line.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why worry about a white spot on her chest? My pup had a big one. It is now down to a very refined skunk stripe. But her black face is getting tan cheek spots and she's getting a light "beard" under her jaw on her neck. One of the fun things about puppies is how their color changes.
Four toes are pretty much the norm - the fifth would be the dew claw and it is best if you don't have dew claws on the rear legs.


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok but does the white spot means its not pure bread or up in her line some sort of mix occured? Will it affect her scores if I showed her? Should I be concerned?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Purebred GSDs do sometimes have white spots.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it depends on the size of the white spot and the judge. they are "allowed but not desirable" 
However, a dog with a small amount of white on the chest isn't going to lose if it is superior in all other ways.

Also, many pups will outgrow their white spot if it is small


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My black pup had a small white spot on his chest. It went away when his adult coat came in.


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

The parents dont have any white spots in them could her white spot still stay on her when she grows?


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Small white spots on the chest and even a tiny bit of white on the toes is normal. A lot of my pups are born with a little splash of white. In every single pup, that I have had the pleasure of keeping in contact with, the white all disappears as the puppy matures. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Saber_Diego said:


> Ok but does the white spot means its not pure bread or up in her line some sort of mix occured? Will it affect her scores if I showed her? Should I be concerned?



It could mean cinnamon or rye, or possibly 12 grain.

In all seriousness, it has to do with how the pigment travels as the pup is developing- doesn't have much to so do with whether or not they're purebred. There's a very good chance she'll outgrow it as she gets older. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My boy had a white spot on his Chin, it is slowly growing away. =)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Harry has a white blaze on his chest too, it will blend in as he grows


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

White spots, whether on chest or toes is quite common on some purebred GSD"s, our male had a tiny white spot on his chest, our female had a tiny white spot on her toe- both from imports, and yes, the spots stayed-


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

White spotting on the chest and toes is not uncommon in GSDs.

As far as "only 4 toes" on the back feet, this is the norm for all dogs. 4 on the back feet, 4 regular toes plus 1 dew claw on the front feet. Occasionally pups are born with dewclaws on the rear feet as well but these are typically removed if they are present.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

There is such a thing as a white spotting gene on German shepherds that is usually associated with white on the chest.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Chris Wild said:


> As far as "only 4 toes" on the back feet, this is the norm for all dogs. 4 on the back feet, 4 regular toes plus 1 dew claw on the front feet. Occasionally pups are born with dewclaws on the rear feet as well but these are typically removed if they are present.


This.

My female comes from a litter of all blacks. The sire has some tan bleed through on his lower legs, looks like a dusty boot. 

All the puppies had a white blaze when they were under 3 months. Some had a larger white spot than others. I keep up with the whole litter via facebook. None of them have the white spot anymore. My girl is the only one who doesn't have the tan boot bleedthrough but she does have tan between her toes. 

Random pieces of white fur show up here or there, some under her tail, some across her nose where she's taken a few good scratches from the cat.


----------



## Mr. Sameer (Jun 20, 2021)

Saber_Diego said:


> Ok but does the white spot means its not pure bread or up in her line some sort of mix occured? Will it affect her scores if I showed her? Should I be concerned?


Im also worried about this...


----------



## Mr. Sameer (Jun 20, 2021)

LaRen616 said:


> Purebred GSDs do sometimes have white spots.


Is it okay when they have white and black hairs spot under their neck??


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Mr. Sameer, you need to start your own thread. The one you are responding to is 7 yrs old! Start a new thread with your concerns and you'll likely get more replies!


----------

